# Getting our belongings to Mexico....



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

We are relocating to Mexico sometime next year. Obviously, large items, furniture etc., we will just buy down there but what about items we want to take with us...clothes, pictures, toys, electronics, etc. We are driving down, but my husband doesn't feel that it will be safe to bring a lot of items in a truck or trailer (we have to go all the way to Hidalgo), but I am thinking the only other option is shipping but that could be very costly and I am worried about the items actually arriving. Anyone have any ideas/experiences to share?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I am actually in the same boat. 

When your looking at a 7K+ shipping expense, you really need to think about the value in shipping your items.
May make sense to have a huge garage sale, and simply purchase in Mexico.

We have started packing and sorting what we would like to bring and what we will sell.
The more progress we make, the easier our decision will be...I think


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

amberbergara said:


> We are relocating to Mexico sometime next year. Obviously, large items, furniture etc., we will just buy down there but what about items we want to take with us...clothes, pictures, toys, electronics, etc. We are driving down, but my husband doesn't feel that it will be safe to bring a lot of items in a truck or trailer (we have to go all the way to Hidalgo), but I am thinking the only other option is shipping but that could be very costly and I am worried about the items actually arriving. Anyone have any ideas/experiences to share?


I drove down last year with van full of boxes. We drove till long after dark in flagrant violation of all the advice people give you. Maybe we were just lucky, but we had no problems.

Anything can happen, but I would not stay awake nights worrying about it. Hopefully, you do not have a nice shiny new black oversize SUV or pickup.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

We drove with a truck bed full and pulling an open trailer full of belongings in 2012, all the way down to Guererro, south of Acapulco. We took the toll roads for the most part, we mostly drove during the day. At no point were we EVER worried about our stuff. Less than a year later we drove all the same stuff (more or less) back up north to Sonora...no problems, and a year after that across to Baja. I think we take better care of our stuff than a moving company. And it's way cheaper. We did have the correct paperwork to bring it all across for almost free- went to the Mexican consulate in San Francisco....


----------

